# أروع ما قرأت عن تصنيع البوردات pcb



## سعد الضويحى (15 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​*


* هذا الملف هو اروع ملف قرأته عن تصنيع البوردات الاليكترونية pcb واتمنى ان يحوز اعجابكم وان ينفعكم الله بما فيه ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم *


----------



## eng_moh (15 يونيو 2010)

شكر جزيلا


----------



## سعد الضويحى (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المرور اخى الفاضل


----------



## الاشتر (25 يونيو 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## noureldiien (3 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## walidkook (5 يناير 2014)

مفييد جدااا ومشكور على المجهوووود


----------

